# Proof and Estimate Sheet



## Bordeaux (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi All:

So I went searching the internet for an estimate and proof sheet template. I couldn't find what I was looking for so I opened up excel and got to work. 

If anyone is in the same boat I was...why reinvent the wheel? I have attached the excel sheets here for anyone that needs it. Feel free to customize them for your business. I am by no means an excel expert, but they will get the job done...for my needs at least.

View attachment Overhemd Proof Sheet.pdf
(PDF)
View attachment Overhemd Quote Sheet.pdf
(PDF)

View attachment Overhemd Proof Sheet.xls

View attachment Overhemd Quote Sheet.xls


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Bordeaux said:


> Hi All:
> 
> So I went searching the internet for an estimate and proof sheet template. I couldn't find what I was looking for so I opened up excel and got to work.
> 
> ...



Those are good but if you really want to take control of all that then you need something like Price It Master by PriceIt Software. I have used Ron's software for years and would never go back to excel for those types of things. Just my opinion.


----------



## graphicdetails (Nov 17, 2012)

Just an FYI, "Quantity" and "Description" are spelled incorrectly on the Quote Sheet.


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks!!I will give it a look.


----------



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

Dumb question but what goes in the proof? Is it the design they want you to use or is it a picture of what the shirt will look like?


----------



## dmegret83 (Mar 14, 2012)

a pictur of the image on the shirt used for placement


----------

